# GF Vip 6: Bruganelli (moglie di Bonolis) nuova opinionista



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2021)

Colpaccio di *Alfonso Signorini*, che nella prossima edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip 6*, si porterà due nuovi opinioniste in sostituzione di Pupo ed Antonella Elia. 

Una è Adriana Volpe, ex concorrente del reality, che abbandona TV8 dopo il flop di Ogni Mattina, l'altra è *Sonia Bruganelli*, moglie di Paolo Bonolis, un volto insolito in una trasmissione di questo genere e che raramente si fa vedere in tv se non per ospitate. A dare la notizia, Dagospia.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2355715 ha scritto:


> Colpaccio di *Alfonso Signorini*, che nella prossima edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip 6*, si porterà due nuovi opinioniste in sostituzione di Pupo ed Antonella Elia.
> 
> Una è Adriana Volpe, ex concorrente del reality, che abbandona TV8 dopo il flop di Ogni Mattina, l'altra è *Sonia Bruganelli*, moglie di Paolo Bonolis, un volto insolito in una trasmissione di questo genere e che raramente si fa vedere in tv se non per ospitate. A dare la notizia, Dagospia.


Ora che lavora pure la moglie, in casa Bonolis entreranno talmente tanti di quei soldi che occuperanno l'intera dimora  .


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Giugno 2021)

La vera notizia è che quella m3rda di Signorini non è stato esiliato da Cologno Monzese. Che schifo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2355715 ha scritto:


> Colpaccio di *Alfonso Signorini*, che nella prossima edizione del *Grande Fratello Vip 6*, si porterà due nuovi opinioniste in sostituzione di Pupo ed Antonella Elia.
> 
> Una è Adriana Volpe, ex concorrente del reality, che abbandona TV8 dopo il flop di Ogni Mattina, l'altra è *Sonia Bruganelli*, moglie di Paolo Bonolis, un volto insolito in una trasmissione di questo genere e che raramente si fa vedere in tv se non per ospitate. A dare la notizia, Dagospia.



Ma sto cavolo di gf ancora lo propongono?? Un programma che dispensa soltanto ignoranza ed esempi sbagliatissimi, sempre più deluso da mediaset che propone ancora sta spazzatura


----------

